#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Form Details Not Visible In Form View

## Mooseman60

I have created a form taking data from several tables. When i view in design view all fields are visible. When i switch to Form view i get a blank screen

Anyone got any suggestions as to what is wrong

----------


## alansidman

A form can only be bound to a single table or query.  If you wish to bind several tables or queries to a form, you will need to create separate forms for each and then insert them into the primary form as subforms.

Alan

----------


## mahju

Hi
   An addition

Or if there is common field in the tables make a query and insert relationship and the make form that query

  Regards

----------

